
Face to GIF is Amazing - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/face-to-gif-is-amazing/
======
tlongren
I've already got an entire folder of gif's. Just totally stupid crap.

My 3 year old is going to love this. I fully expect to come home from work
tomorrow to a full hard laptop drive.

------
Peroni
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5944764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5944764)

~~~
tlongren
Wonder how I missed that. Oh well.

------
tlongren
This is the tool I used to optizimize the GIF from 3MB to 946kB.

[http://ezgif.com/optimize/](http://ezgif.com/optimize/)

